# reasons for bleeding early on 2ww



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyone have any reasons why bleeding early in 2ww happens.

I'm wracking my brain trying to find conclusions. My lining was good at 9.1mm at transfer and the embies were 4 cell Grade 2.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Vicky,
I too had bleeding very early on in the 2ww, on day 4 after transfer, that turned into proper Af, even doubling pessaries didn't help!!  my lining too was very thick at ET!
I'm not too sure why this happens, think it just does sometimes if your body rejects the embryo's... i was told that basically that the cyclogest was meant to keep lining thick for embies to snug in, if the cyclogest doesn't do the job and you bleed early then they usually recommend to use Gestone jabs next time in the 2ww instead as this will normally keep Af away for longer...  so I'd immagine they would recommend the Gestone with you as well 

Best of luck,

H xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun, just wanted to send you a big  

pam xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Vicky sweetie,

I also bled very early on in my first cycle Day 6 P/ET.......... the clinic couldnt tell me why... although went as far as testing my for anti coagulants etc........... but nothing doing there.... on my last and succesful cycle I DEMANDED Gestone, as they didnt want to give it to as they thought it was too tough to do etc, anyhooooo it worked, but whether that was the gestone or 'just my time' who knows, although IF we ever do another cycle I know what I will be going for again!!!



Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  Im only 5 days after my FET and Ive started bleeding last night,  I know its all over as my first IVF I bled after 7 days,  the only time I dont bleed early is when I have managed to get pregnant last IVF but that didnt stay.

The clinic want me to carry on with my prognova, cyclogest, fragmin, aspirin, everything for another 10 days until my offical test date.............. just in case,  but sometimes you just know!

My place has never even mentioned Gestone,  do you think I should demand it next time,  cyclogest never seems to keep AF,  even if its not a BFP would still be nice to get a week into the 2ww!

Thanks

Katie x


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Vicki, 

So sorry to read you sad news   

On all on my 3 failed cycles, I bled early. On my first ICSI I started bleeding on day 11, on the second on only day 7, which was just devastating at the time, and the third day 12. I used crinone gel for the first two cycles, and 3 cyclogest a day for the third. 

On the 4th attempt I was given gestone, clexane, progynova and dexamethasone for the 2ww and this was the only one where I didn't bleed at all and tested positive. 

Katy, Sorry to hear you are bleeding so early   Fingerscrossed it's an implant bleed and not AF  Gestone does seem to be better at holding off AF in 'early bleeders'  

Hope this helps  

Take care,

Nat xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi ,
i found these posts really interesting i bled heavily from 7 post et, and then tested negative. The clinic just sad it was one of those things some people do just bled early.


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hadn't finished last post...
As i was saying i my clinic said bleeding was just one of those things,but i felt it was abnormal as i usually have a very long cyle i will discuss this with my new clinic


love candle


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

I will personally insist on having Gestone injections.


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Teoroy,

iam thinking about going to Bourn Hall. Have they said you can take Gestone injections next time?

Would you recommend them, they seemed great when i went to their open day


love Candle


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Candle,
I am afraid my experience with BH wasn't good for 2 reasons and it might not be a very encouraging example. The first one- I had a horrendous fertilisation rate ( it happens only in 10% of the people). Out of 12 eggs- only 2 fertilised with ICSI. (If you are doing IVF it will be different, but I am not recommending them for ICSI, as I read on the boards that another girl had a very poor fert rate too). Of course this might be due to an inadequate stimulation, which I also suspect and that wasn't their fault, but yet they were consulted about it. Just for comparison- on my second ICSI at another clinic 3 months later- out of 13 eggs- 12 fertilised.
The second thing which is the worst in my opinion was that they transfered the embies when it was known that a hydrosalpinx was formed because of the stimulation. But I suspect they didn't care as it was an NHS cycle.
If you are a purely private patient it might be different but I didn't feel I could be assertive about it as I wasn't paying, which was a shame.
APART from that, everything else is great there.  

Of course you shall ask the other ladies on the BH tread, but I personally do not think I shall cycle there again.


----------



## onedaysoon (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I used cyclogest during my failed IVF cycle (I started bleeding on day 11 after ET). This time I asked for gestone because I had concerns after not even making it to test day and also I know that the second half of my cycle is a bit on the short side. 

As you can see from my signature this worked and I recently got my much longed for BFP. 

My advice is to talk to your clinic about it  - I had to stand my ground a bit but got there in the end.

Good luck

Onedaysoon x


----------

